# Voltage:Yz0 vs. Yz0.5



## laxking77 (Sep 16, 2007)

Is the Yz .5 that much better than the Yz0. I just ordered a Yzo and I am wondering if the fork will hold my 160 pound weight.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

160? you skinny.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

It is a dirt jumper 3. Should be fine. The YZ0 has a different frame and different geo than the YZ0.5 What size did you get? The S size has better geo than the L. 
Here is mine


----------



## kroonspeed (Nov 13, 2006)

i'll bandwagon it.. here's my older yz0.5..


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

the LTD


----------



## laxking77 (Sep 16, 2007)

i got a large. is that bad


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

yes your bike will explode


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

very nice dude


----------

